
Brain waves can be used to detect potentially harmful personal information - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/6145.html
======
woliveirajr
Technology can be used for good and for evil. To assure that EGC will only be
used in authenticating users and not extracting personal conditions, there's a
long road down the valley.

------
meira
Occultists know this for milenniums.

~~~
chrisdbaldwin
Occultists hate her! This one weird trick to read brain waves they don't want
you to know!

~~~
turc1656
HAHAHA! That was great.

